# Wide Slabber



## Graybeard (Feb 16, 2019)

I follow Glen Lucas, a wood turner from Ireland. Lately he's gotten into sawing his own blanks. Seems he uses Logosol equipment. Here's a video of the wide slabber. I'm afraid to find out how much it may cost. Is anyone familiar with the company?

https://www.logosol.com/store/sawmills/wide-slabber-sawmills/big-mill-wide-slabber/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 16, 2019)

Price is in link

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 16, 2019)

$2912.24

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 16, 2019)

They're apparently proud of their aluminum in England.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Feb 16, 2019)

It's easy to want one of these


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 16, 2019)

Made is Sweden: http://www.logosol.us/customer-service/about-logosol/


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 17, 2019)

Pretty nice looking rig. Logosol makes good equipment. I’ve never seen this mill though. I wonder how long it takes with the hand crank to make one cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 18, 2019)

When I've seen an Alaska mill demo it took two men and the lead guy was always talking to the other guy to speed up or slow down. Is that typical? With the cables it looks like this might be a one man operation? On the other hand how the heck would one guy take those slabs off and stack them.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2019)

I run my csm by myself and can cut a 38" wide board. I looked at the logosol and the one thing I didnt like about it was that you have to get a log up on the mill to use it. I can mill a log of any size right where it falls. The logosol is ok for smaller logs, but getting bigger logs up on the mill could be a challenge. Plus they want a lot of money for it. I have done well without it. Plus you have to store it, when I'm done with my csm I just hang it up in the garage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 19, 2019)

There's always this: https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/tls/d/tuolumne-sawmill/6817782962.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

